# desperate help needed about gauge cluster!



## kh15 (Aug 17, 2005)

okay i got some el glow gauge faceplates off ebay for my 96 maxima so i took every thing out and i took the needles off not just the pointer arm of the needle i took the whole shaft and everything out and put the new faces on and i hooked it all back up and the gauges are not responding i get no mph no rpm no gas no temp i get nothing!!!! i checked the fuse and its not blown, what do i do!?


----------

